# Identify grass type?



## barendo (May 20, 2020)

I am in Southern Arizona on a military base and the community housing department provided grass seed for reseeding, they said it is Bermuda. See the photo attached of the seed germinating because I do not think it is. Please help me identify it. They did send me a picture of a grass seed bag they pulled it from, the photo showed Bermuda but again I disagree.


Best,

Aleks


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@barendo there is bermuda grass in that picture, but the wider blade seedlings appear to be crabgrass.


----------



## barendo (May 20, 2020)

Thank you. Are there crabgrass seeds? They gave me a bag of seeds to plant and said it was Bermuda.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

barendo said:


> Thank you. Are there crabgrass seeds? They gave me a bag of seeds to plant and said it was Bermuda.


There are, but they were probably already in the soil.


----------

